# Wanderer's End Sanctuary



## WanderersEnd

If you possess the skills and manners that our community desires, then you will be given an invitation to apply for a membership in our group of families that are gathering now in locations nationwide.



So here are a list of some of our desired traits for our members:


Website technicians


Web content writers


Fundraising Experts


Rock Musicians (a whole band would be nice)


Hippies


Techies


Agriculturalist


Earthship Pirates


Artists


MLM marketers


Organizers


Engineers


MacGyver's & Bill Nye's


Camera crew and producer


Scientists and researchers


Brain-stormers


Mythbusters



We are tired of the crime, the sliding family, community, educational and nutritional values, the rat race, endless bills for disposable homes that are only hurting planet and are ready to do something about it! Our dream is to pioneer a true Eco-village from scratch utilizing our simple, very effective plan. Just help others with their dreams.



It costs $200 to apply. (payable in $10 payments) If approved, up to 4 shares of membership will made available to you and your family. Each share comes with 1/4 acre of land and 1400 sq foot of shop and off grid home for your family to enjoy in our private village. Your family will also get its own business, and free shopping for all of our village's goods plus numerous other benefits.


----------



## MilkaNoobie

.


----------



## Deleted member 125

a 200 dollar application fee..and 10 dollars a day...and yer website says you want people to bring in a old camper so you can tear it apart and use it for parts for the persons new home. and if its not the design you pick out, it costs that person more. "Monthly dues may go up or down, based on community needs and consensus." so yer not telling people how much their rent is actually going to be after you rip apart their rv and build them a house of yer chosing that they basically have no say in. goodluck with yer bullshit scam, i hope folks on stp dont fall for it.

EDIT: also the intro video to the website shows what appear to be stock photos of somewhere that is not what you are talking about, and whats with the veteran angle at the end are you trying to create a eco village for veterans or just trying to reel in people who were in the military? theres no other mention of anything veteran related on the website. its no wonder you are looking for website designers because whoever is doing yer online marketing is doing a pretty bad job at it. there isnt one actual photo as proof of this even existing. 

you also want people to start their own buisness that offers free goods/services to other members. "If your business is service related then other arrangments can be arranged based on each situation." so you want people to work for free, but also pay monthly dues that may or may not excede what somebody expects. are you looking for military people because they may have back pay saved up and therefor can financially afford to pay rent without actually having a source of income?

a quick google search seems to provide a pretty large amount of info on this. including it being a scam.


----------



## ped

hey free handjobs if you're approved for an invitation to apply. send me $500 to find out.

if you're a "rock musician" I'll even spit on it


----------



## ped

cantcureherpes said:


> a 200 dollar application fee..and 10 dollars a day...and yer website says you want people to bring in a old camper so you can tear it apart and use it for parts for the persons new home. and if its not the design you pick out, it costs that person more. "Monthly dues may go up or down, based on community needs and consensus." so yer not telling people how much their rent is actually going to be after you rip apart their rv and build them a house of yer chosing that they basically have no say in. goodluck with yer bullshit scam, i hope folks on stp dont fall for it.
> 
> EDIT: also the intro video to the website shows what appear to be stock photos of somewhere that is not what you are talking about, and whats with the veteran angle at the end are you trying to create a eco village for veterans or just trying to reel in people who were in the military? theres no other mention of anything veteran related on the website. its no wonder you are looking for website designers because whoever is doing yer online marketing is doing a pretty bad job at it. there isnt one actual photo as proof of this even existing.
> 
> you also want people to start their own buisness that offers free goods/services to other members. "If your business is service related then other arrangments can be arranged based on each situation." so you want people to work for free, but also pay monthly dues that may or may not excede what somebody expects. are you looking for military people because they may have back pay saved up and therefor can financially afford to pay rent without actually having a source of income?
> 
> a quick google search seems to provide a pretty large amount of info on this. including it being a scam.



OMG I seen that. they tore apart an airstream for a few bits and pieces worth significantly less than the trailer itself. That is fucked up. There's no appliance in there that cant be had much cheaper for a permanent structure. Like a dorm fridge versus it's propane 3-way ($1k difference).

Unbelievable.


phoney Newage (pronounced sewage) bullshit

It's either a cult or CIA


----------



## Art101

I will be developing ocean front property in Kansas.For the tiny amount of 2 grams of kind,a 5th of thunderbird,and an Obama phone you can apply.After I smoke the weed and drink the t-bird,I will call 1-900 numbers and then tell you to piss off.


----------



## Art101

http://www.wanderersend.org/....I thought Jim Jones was dead,maybe he and Elvis thought this up after dropping some high test vitamin A with Jim Morrison and Jimmy Hoffa.Or maybe its Hitler in collusion with Amelia Earhart to bring about the 4th or 5th Reich,I lost count.Anyways it sounds like some off the grid prepper hustle,at least in my opinion


----------



## ped

Dont drink the koolaid


----------



## Deleted member 125

i could keep picking apart this bit by bit but ide like to just focus on the most ridiculous parts of this post, would somebody please tell me what the fuck a earthship pirate is? because that one came outta left field for me. using the magic of the internet i figured out roughly what a earthship is...but its the pirate part thats got me scratching my head. are you looking for people to pillage and plunder other peoples earthships? or perhaps just somebody to commandeer said earthship and drink inside of it? because i know of a lot of houses that you dont need to pay to drink inside of.


----------



## Kim Chee

WanderersEnd said:


> If you possess the skills and manners that our community desires, then you will be given an invitation to apply for a membership in our group of families that are gathering now in locations nationwide.



If I possess the skills...and manners...I'll get an invitation to apply?

Count me out.

I suggest since you are using StP as a platform to promote your project that you send an invitation out right now (for free) so somebody who has been here awhile can go check you and your place out to make sure you aren't making a batch of Kool Aid.


----------



## Mankini

i do puppetshows. But I didnt see that skill/talent/gift listed. I am also a stripper.


----------



## WanderersEnd

I love you guy's creativity...lol But seriously......Not interested? please move on. I'm here to answer any questions to clarify anything that might not be clear. The $200 app fee is to cover background checks and the other half goes to the community, but is only due (and paid as $10 daily) if you want a house built that YOU design. The only restrictions is the size and the materials used. I'm sorry if that wasn't clear enough. If you do some community help you can stay as long as you like in any non permanent structure at no cost.


----------



## Deleted member 125

WanderersEnd said:


> I love you guy's creativity...lol But seriously......Not interested? please move on. I'm here to answer any questions to clarify anything that might not be clear. The $200 app fee is to cover background checks and the other half goes to the community, but is only due (and paid as $10 daily) if you want a house built that YOU design. The only restrictions is the size and the materials used. I'm sorry if that wasn't clear enough. If you do some community help you can stay as long as you like in any non permanent structure at no cost.




"not interested please move on" thats a hell of a snide attitude coming from somebody using this website as a tool to try to rip people off. yer pitch sucks, but ide love to have some questions answered. hell i got some free time.

so you charge people 100 dollars for a background check? seems a bit expensive but ill let that slide. what exactly are you checking peoples backgrounds for? to see if they are a felon? to check bank account info? if im not mistaken dont you need a ss number for a background check? thats pretty trusting. along with all of the questions i asked in my previous replies, what exactly do you want with scientists? do you plan on doing scientific research? can you prove that this place even physically exists? because i cant find a address anywhere, it would be easy enough to google earth search it to see if its a real thing or not, whether its a cult of a scam at least ide be convinced that it was anything but a poorly designed website. seriously what the hell is a earthship pirate? my own business that provides free services to other members of this sham? what exactly does that mean? whats with the veteran angle in the youtube video on the website? also wanting people to gut their rv so you can use its stuff in a way that can be done cheaper with other materials? thats not recycling. thats tearing stuff up that works fine and making it work less. is this a farm? is food provided? how exactly does yer sliding scale of "monthly dues" work?


----------



## HoboinaTux

WanderersEnd said:


> If you possess the skills and manners that our community desires, then you will be given an invitation to apply for a membership in our group of families that are gathering now in locations nationwide.
> 
> 
> 
> So here are a list of some of our desired traits for our members:
> 
> 
> Website technicians
> 
> 
> Web content writers
> 
> 
> Fundraising Experts
> 
> 
> Rock Musicians (a whole band would be nice)
> 
> 
> Hippies
> 
> 
> Techies
> 
> 
> Agriculturalist
> 
> 
> Earthship Pirates
> 
> 
> Artists
> 
> 
> MLM marketers
> 
> 
> Organizers
> 
> 
> Engineers
> 
> 
> MacGyver's & Bill Nye's
> 
> 
> Camera crew and producer
> 
> 
> Scientists and researchers
> 
> 
> Brain-stormers
> 
> 
> Mythbusters
> 
> 
> 
> We are tired of the crime, the sliding family, community, educational and nutritional values, the rat race, endless bills for disposable homes that are only hurting planet and are ready to do something about it! Our dream is to pioneer a true Eco-village from scratch utilizing our simple, very effective plan. Just help others with their dreams.
> 
> 
> 
> It costs $200 to apply. (payable in $10 payments) If approved, up to 4 shares of membership will made available to you and your family. Each share comes with 1/4 acre of land and 1400 sq foot of shop and off grid home for your family to enjoy in our private village. Your family will also get its own business, and free shopping for all of our village's goods plus numerous other benefits.





Absurd


----------



## Notmyname

WanderersEnd said:


> MLM Marketers


This here is some bullshit. I hope nobody falls for this. Incase someone doesnt know, MLM means multi level marketing. A fancy name for pyramid scheme. Is there a reduction in dues as an incentive to recruit? I think you came to the wrong spot to pitch your idea(a website populated by home free travelers) your rules scream scam and clearly people here can see it a mile away.


----------



## Deleted member 125

incase anyone else was interested in if this person would actually give some answers, i doubt it at this point, i even went as far as to send a PM jokingly asking if they had planned to enlighten us with more of their bullshit and believe it or not got no response as of now. surprise surprise.


----------



## WanderersEnd

yeah i'm just gonna move on to nicer people. I'm not comfortable debating I'm just trying to spread the word we are good people doing our best to pull this crazy thing off to help ourselves while also helping others. I'm sorry I bugged you guys at least you got a good laugh


----------



## Deleted member 125

WanderersEnd said:


> yeah i'm just gonna move on to nicer people. I'm not comfortable debating I'm just trying to spread the word we are good people doing our best to pull this crazy thing off to help ourselves while also helping others. I'm sorry I bugged you guys at least you got a good laugh



i would still be very interested in hearing yer answers to my questions, you did say youd be happy to answer them after all.


----------



## Deleted member 125

oh come on @WanderersEnd dont just mark it stupid! prove me wrong by answering my questions.


----------



## Kim Chee

cantcureherpes said:


> oh come on @WanderersEnd dont just mark it stupid! prove me wrong by answering my questions.



I still think one of the best ways she can get over people's suspicions is sending out a free invite. 

Free = no scam opportunity though so I have doubts she will offer a free walk though and see exactly how they make their kool aide.


----------



## Deleted member 125

Kim Chee said:


> I still think one of the best ways she can get over people's suspicions is sending out a free invite.
> 
> Free = no scam opportunity though so I have doubts she will offer a free walk though and see exactly how they make their kool aide.



i completly agree. also they dont seem to notice that apparently im king at collecting "stupid" ratings.


----------



## Venatus

Lmao the roast is real. Get rekt noob.

Like why even bother.
No but really , why bother even pretending like this is even going to work? Maybe your communication is so poor, nobody can take you seriously? Maybe the lack of evidence or a hard location, maybe your heretical and blatant demands of others.

Maybe that's why you are wasting your time with us.


----------



## bluebadgerblue

We hit the road because we were sick of wasting money paying rent and being told how we could or couldn't live. Why the fuck would I want to give up freedom for a new landlord who won't even show me around the place? 
Fuck this noise. You're so avant garde you want my SSN for a background check? Yeah, that's really rebelling against the man. 
Hypocrisy is my favourite flavour of Kool-aid.


----------



## Kim Chee

WanderersEnd said:


> I'm here to answer any questions to clarify anything that might not be clear.



You have been failing miserably in this area. Would you mind doing what you say for a few minutes and clear this up?

Can you post the actual application as well as all documents/agreements and community rules you expect to be adhered to?



WanderersEnd said:


> yeah i'm just gonna move on to nicer people.



Can I take that as, "I need to go somewhere to find people who will buy my bullshit?"



WanderersEnd said:


> I'm sorry I bugged you guys at least you got a good laugh



Be honest...you've been bullshitting people on StP, got called out and now you want people to feel bad for getting a laugh?

How manipulative can you get? <-----This is a rhetorical question, I'm not really looking for an answer.

If you can't sort things out in this welcoming community, I bet that the hard times your community experiences never end as it appears you are unwilling or unable to effectively communicate.

Do you realize that there are people here who have doubts that your community even exists?


----------



## Deleted member 125

i and a few others had the pleasure of catching this person in chat yesterday and they did nothing but peddle around questions asked, give out even more bullshit info, and in the end take their ball and go home without answering anything. i called them out on using google images of things to "prove" things they were talking about. chance after chance has been given to let this obvious scam be proven otherwise and they keep failing miserable. although unless some people were trolling in chat sadly i think they actually may have sparked interest of few people. but im hoping they were just having a laugh at this person.

edit: oh they also said they were going to delete this thread. but ya know...


----------

